# Mouse issues on netbook AcerOne 532h - Moused & X



## jjennings089 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry for the newbie sounding questions but I've hit all dead ends. OpenBSD user moving over to FreeBSD so I have worked with some BSD.

Older netbook, mouse touchpad doesn't work. FreeBSD 9.1 and ran freebsd-update to make sure I have the latest. Xorg installed from DVD packages.

Mouse shows up under dmesg as psm0. On boot moused(8) starts from rc.conf the pointer icon shows but won't move and disappears after any keyboard key pressed and will never come back.

Xorg mouse doesn't work either.

rc.conf

```
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


```
# Xorg -configure

# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```

I had to edit xorg.conf.new removing intel driver and using vesa (black screen no response to anything).

Xorg config I have added

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
```
into the top at ServerLayout.

and have also tried

```
Section "InputDevice"
   Option          "Protocol" "SysMouse"
   Option          "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
```
all from http://freebsd.csie.nctu.edu.tw/www.freebsd.org/data/doc/faq/x.html#x-and-moused

I have also added

```
link    sysmouse    mouse
```
 to /etc/devfs.conf.

Xorg on start:

```
(EE) config/hal : NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(EE) config/hal : NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

Note:

```
# moused -p /dev/psm0 -t ps/2 (or -t auto)
# vidcontrol -m on
```

Does the same as moused(8) at startup pointer shows in terminal and goes away after typing and won't move.

Thanks in advance sorry for the newbie ness of it. I have spent all day reading man and google with no fix that I could find.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2013)

First: you are looking at an outdated part of the FAQ.  Please look at the current version of the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html.  There is a chapter on X11 configuration that covers these details.

Please start by describing the hardware.  What model is the netbook? Ah, it was in the title: Acer Aspire One 532h.

Please remove the changes to /etc/devfs.conf, remove moused lines from /etc/rc.conf.  Also remove the mouse InputDevice sections from xorg.conf.  Actually, you can remove all InputDevice sections from there.


----------



## jjennings089 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes the old link was from an old post with a similar issue...

I removed moused, removed changes to devfs.conf and removed all InputDevices from xorg.conf.

Still no mouse movement in x. Here is my new xorg configure file


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        #Driver      "intel"
        Driver       "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Thanks for the help!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2013)

My D250 is older but probably very similar.  That system does not need an xorg.conf at all.  It does not have HAL enabled or even installed.

If X runs without a config file, please try connecting an external USB mouse.  Does that work?


----------



## fonz (Jan 28, 2013)

jjennings089 said:
			
		

> the pointer icon shows but won't move and disappears after any keyboard key pressed and will never come back.


I noticed a similar problem (Acer Aspire One netbook, touchpad recognised as a PS/2 mouse): when starting moused(8) the pointer appears, can be moved for about a second and a half and then stops responding. This happens both on the console and in X. If I recall correctly, it was fine with 9.*0*-RELEASE but showed up in -STABLE at some point and appears to have crept into 9.*1*-RELEASE. As soon as I have time I'm going to check whether it's still in -STABLE and if so I'll probably file a PR.

In the meantime, an external USB mouse should work just fine.


----------



## jjennings089 (Jan 28, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> My D250 is older but probably very similar.  That system does not need an xorg.conf at all.  It does not have HAL enabled or even installed.
> 
> If X runs without a config file, please try connecting an external USB mouse.  Does that work?



Sorry, no it doesn't if I try without HAL or config file I get just a black screen with no reposnce to any keys. I have to force power off the device. :\ I think it must be something wrong with the intel driver. X works alright in vesa.

And thank you for the USB mouse idea. Yes a USB mouse works with moused in terminal and in x with my configureation file with vesa.


----------



## jjennings089 (Jan 28, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> I noticed a similar problem (Acer Aspire One netbook, touchpad recognised as a PS/2 mouse): when starting moused(8) the pointer appears, can be moved for about a second and a half and then stops responding. This happens both on the console and in X. If I recall correctly, it was fine with 9.*0*-RELEASE but showed up in -STABLE at some point and appears to have crept into 9.*1*-RELEASE. As soon as I have time I'm going to check whether it's still in -STABLE and if so I'll probably file a PR.
> 
> In the meantime, an external USB mouse should work just fine.



Thanks USB mouse works. By the way; what is a PR? Will a dmesg help? Is it a driver issue I can patch and build?

I tried dumping my dvd packages and using packages from 9-current/Latest but still no luck.

Thanks again.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2013)

The Intel driver needs KMS.  To get that, you need to build a few things from ports, not packages.  9.1 supports it, though.

I think the shortest form is:
1. Update the ports tree.
2. Add two lines to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
3. Install x11/xorg

If X is already installed,
Rebuild graphics/libdrm
Rebuild x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
Rebuild any other ports that have new versions.

A PR is a Problem Report.


----------



## jjennings089 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you wblock@ that worked for the video. For the mouse; it's a hardware failure. I installed another os and still no mouse.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2013)

Could it be disabled in the BIOS or with some switch or Fn-key setting?


----------



## jjennings089 (Feb 4, 2013)

Which one of these smiley faces = shame.... Yes it was an Fn  key. 2 years with the same netbook and I never knew it was there. UGH. Well I know enough about FreeBSD now to feel comfortable moving it my main laptop. Thank you for the help esp with the Intel graphics build info.


----------

